# Warning. Spyware detectec



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

Hallo.  

Ich habe ein Problem. Sobald ich ins Internet gehe, öffnet sich bei mir eine mir unbekannte Seite (www.upto......com). Angeblich sei spyware auf meinem pc (infected by [email protected]) und die könne ich mit der angebotenen software löschen. 
Und in  der Leiste unter rechts öffnet sich immer ein Fenster, mit einer Warnung. 
Habe es schon mit Highjack this , CWS Shredder und Spybot versucht. Aber das Problem bleibt :-(
Auch ist unter Internetoptionen kein Eintrag der geänderten Startseite zu finden.
Wer kann mit weiter helfen?
Vielen Dank im voraus

_URL unkenntlich gemacht , da kommerziell und potentiell  gefährdend
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
Anmelden , dann können solche Information per PN ausgetauscht werden
modaction_


----------



## Heiko (20 Januar 2006)

Ich hab die Lösung:

Deinstalliere alle Virenscanner, die Du installiert hast
Installiere eine Testversion von F-Secure (erhältlich unter www.f-secure.de). Diese Version arbeitet 30 Tage vollwertig.
Stelle den installierten und aktuell upgedateten Virenscanner so ein, dass bei manuellen Scans *alle* Dateien gescannt werden.
Starte einen manuellen Scan
Sobald was gefunden wurde: schalte den Rechner aus (nicht herunterfahren!)
Nach dem Wiedereinschalten: erneut manuellen Scan starten. 
Die letzten beiden Schritte so oft wiederholen, bis nichts mehr beim Scan gefunden wird.
Wenn Du mit dem F-Secure zufrieden bist, dann kauf eine Lizenz und trage damit zum weiteren Erfolg bei. Andernfalls einfach deinstallieren.
Damit habe ich diesen und ähnliche Dinger schon öfter gelöscht.


----------



## webwatcher (20 Januar 2006)

Die Seite versucht mit Fakewarnmeldungen  zum Kauf ihrer Produkte zu verleiten.

ww

PS:  F-Secure findet nichts, da ist nichts


----------



## Heiko (20 Januar 2006)

Manche dieser Seiten installieren eine eher unfreundliche "Werbekomponente", die alle paar Minuten dafür sorgt, dass eine der genannten Erinnerungen aufpoppt. Man kann mit den infizierten Rechnern kaum noch arbeiten. Da half mir der F-Secure schon mehrfach bei Bekannten.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

danke.
werde f-secure testen.
aber falls es nicht klappt, gibt es sonst keine möglichkeit?


----------



## Heiko (20 Januar 2006)

Die mag es schon geben, die beschriebene hat aber bislang in ähnlichen Fällen immer gut funktioniert, kostet primär erst mal nichts und geht recht schnell.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

habe schon mehrmals mit F-secure gescannt.
die mysteriöse startseite ist zum glück jetzt weg,
aber ein teil der spyware und auch die icons rechts in der
taskleiste mit entsprechenden warnfeldern sind immer noch da.

sollte ich es vielleicht im abgesicherten modus mit f-secure
versuchen?

trotzdem schon mal danke für den tipp (F-secure)


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

Tommyx schrieb:
			
		

> Angeblich sei spyware auf meinem pc (infected by [email protected]) und die könne ich mit der angebotenen software löschen.



Das erinnert an folgende Meldung:

http://www.silicon.de/cpo/news-itsecurity/detail.php?nr=23648


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Januar 2006)

lad dir mal Spybot S&D runter (kostenlos) 
http://www.safer-networking.org/de/index.html
http://www.safer-networking.org/de/download/index.html
immer gut um Reste von Spyware zu beseitigen, nicht vergessen vor dem Scan 
erst die Signaturupdates downzuloaden. (aus dem Programm selbst  heraus) 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

Tommyx schrieb:
			
		

> aber ein teil der spyware und auch die icons rechts in der
> taskleiste mit entsprechenden warnfeldern sind immer noch da.



Gibt es unbekannte Einträge in einen der folgenden Registry-Schlüssel:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

habe nichts auffälliges in den genannten registry-schlüsseln gefunden.

habe auch den artikel bei silicon gelesen. interessant.
tatsächlich blinkt der 'virus alert' in der taskleiste über einem icon, 
welches genau so aussieht, wie das für windows update.
aber keine ahnung wie ich an diesen mist gekommen bin.

hoffe, dass ich den rest bald gelöscht bekomme  :-?


----------



## Devilfrank (21 Januar 2006)

Hier gehts lang: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=56352#56352


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

also bei mir ist es immer noch so das spyware search & destroy nicht hilft!

auch spitzen software wie nod 32 (eset) versagt da irgend wie total.... 

habe immer noch diesen blinkenden rollstuhl da....


----------



## Heiko (28 März 2006)

Was hast Du alles konkret unternommen?


----------

